# Needing panel schedule templates



## BETS91784 (Jul 18, 2013)

I need a template for panel schedules to show existing and proposed new connected loads. Like those on construction blueprints. My inspector wants load calculations for the new equipment. I think I am on the right track, but willing to listen to the brain trust deployed on this website. I have 12 months of peak demand from the utility company and want to submit panel schedules showing new loads. Adding four small conveyors, filling machine, boiler for shrink tunnel and a compressor, etc., etc.. Adding 480 volt loads, as well as 208 3 phase and 110 volt circuits. 

Need panel schedules for 480/277 volt 3 ph stand up section and 120/208 3 phase panel board and load center.
I primarily use excel, but if they were PDF in flavor, I could hand write in the info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BETS91784 (Jul 18, 2013)

For the next guy looking for this go to a Post by Electricalwiz July 29 ,2011. Speedy Petey replied with a zip file of every combination of voltages in the US (or most for you purists). Does the math, converts to amps, even rubs your shoulders when you get tired.

Can you tell this is what I was looking for. Huuummp Day! Ooooohh Yaaa!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

that'd be this post: panel schedule


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I cannot post a link of what I use but I can tell you I have a template made and can edit it on the fly from iPhone. My own printer in the van might be nice but for now the customer would have to print it. Any panel legend changes or specific portable generator instructions can be easily modified this way too. Couldn't imagine running a business without one. Pen and paper screw that!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like this. It's easily editable and all on iCloud. You're gonna have to be somewhat tech savvy. Will not work with beepers.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Looks like this. It's easily editable and all on iCloud. You're gonna have to be somewhat tech savvy. Will not work with beepers.


now we have all of your information


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

drspec said:


> now we have all of your information



This is all you need to know about Rahway:









_East Jersey State Prison_ aka Rahway Prison

*Rahway Prison, NJ - Prison Talk <~~ LMAO
*




j/k mags :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Isn't that the point of being in business that you want people to know your information? Being transparent is a good thing! 

The prison is actually located in Woodbridge but some moron liberal years ago lobbied for the name so the city could get more state spending malarkey. I don't actually, you know.. know anyone at the prison or anything.

LOL @ prison talk


----------

